# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Burn out

## michiels

goedendag ik zit met een probleem:ik voel me totaal op gebrand heb geen energy meer en heb nergens geen zin meer in.ik gebruik veel medicijnen daar zal het toch niet aan liggen? graag suggestis wat ik zelf kan doen. groetjes michiels.

----------


## fairytale30

Ligt er aan welke medicatie je gebruikt.
Welke gebruik je ?

----------


## Ontspanningstraining

Vaak wordt een burn-out veroorzaakt omdat je omgeving langdurig meer van je vraagt dan je aan kon. Stress kan daarbij een belangrijke rol spelen. Er zijn allerlei technieken voorhanden, om minder last van stress te krijgen. Dat kan met of zonder gebruik van medicijnen. Zelf geef ik trainingen stressreductie waarbij de ademhaling een belangrijke rol speelt. Kijk maar eens op http://www.ontspanningstraining.nl/nieuws_helvoirt.htm
Ben je trouwens onder behandeling van je huisarts o.i.d.?
In ieder geval veel succes met je herstel!
Groet,
Hans

----------

